# What is this world coming to?



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello, ive just heard (and seen) some disturbing news. My cousing buys his MJ  off the street, which i advised him against. But as there is a drought in britain people have been putting sand in the baggies, i guess to make it look like it has lots of crystals and to add weight. But whats even worse than that, when i looked at some of the stuff he had, i think they actually PAINTED the sand green.

Anyone else seen this? Its sickening to think some people would do that, AND that other people would smoke it....


----------



## rockydog (Oct 29, 2006)

That is just depressing. How can people do that to fellow smokers. This is why I do not buy off the streets or anywhere for that matter anymore. If I didnt grow it, or know the grower, I dont need to smoke it. That is a shame for your cousin, He couldnt tell?


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 29, 2006)

Its not that big a deal if you have a few trustworthy friends to hook you up. I don't think I would ever just head downtown and buy it off someone I did not know.
Learn to grow!


----------



## meganator (Nov 14, 2006)

Man, that is crazy. I can't believe people would do that.


----------



## MJ20 (Nov 23, 2006)

I mainly get my stuff from a guy a couple mins away from home.He's trustworthy enough.I mean, if I get something a lil outa the ordinary and tell him about it he'll investigate.I don't know anyone over here that grows their own stuff  The worst i've experienced is just guys calling the grade something it's not>calling preserved, jam preserved,etc.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 27, 2006)

thats not cool man don here they put glass in the weed


----------



## MJ20 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ :huh:


----------



## Damnation (Nov 30, 2006)

man that sucks, luckerly for me i have a good dealer, and he does his best to get good stuff, although in the past i had some evil soap bar, couldn't even burn and crumbled, i had to stick it in a grinder, was horrid. hence the reason i am growing myself now.


----------



## wikkedsun (Nov 30, 2006)

wow that is so wrong. i got a couple of lead weights in a heavy bag once b4


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 1, 2006)

Worst I ever got was just bad weed.   There was this stuff going through that looked like great nugz,  smoked like nugz and had about zero stoning power.  We called it 'Pretendica' lol....

Growing brought me to a whole different level of herb.   It has been consistently very good quality.  The first thing I get asked is where they can get some.  I have a guy who I trade with now and again.  It really adds to the variety.


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Dec 16, 2006)

ive never had to buy my weed. I just go over to my neighbor next door. she grows a pound a month, she gives it away to her friends, haha


----------



## Bubba Bear (Dec 16, 2006)

I remember back in the late 70's there was some H going around the Washington DC area that was laced with drano.......some folks got pretty messed up


----------



## MJ20 (Dec 18, 2006)

^^What is drano?


----------



## night501 (Dec 18, 2006)

drano is a chemical used for clearing clogged plumbing


----------



## MJ20 (Dec 18, 2006)

Damn


----------



## Bubba Bear (Dec 18, 2006)

Some of yall older folks probably remember back in the 70's when the US DEA nd Mexican Drug Officials started to spray the crops with an insecticide called Paraquate...well lots of the sprayed dope hit the streets in the USA and a bunch of stoners were killed from smoking it.....the USA finalt released that info and told smokers how to tell if their pot was some of the treated stuff....but this didnt happen untill people lost their life from smoking it.......


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 19, 2006)

one of the many things to watch for when buying herb...ive seen people who put fishing weights in ounces to make them weigh out right...people do all sorts of messed up stuff to try and make a few bucks...i dont get why people wana screw over their fellow stoners...


----------



## night501 (Jan 4, 2007)

ok so funny story. well i thought it was funny but my buddy didnt.
it was my first week at culinary school and my buddy, lets call him bob, was looking for days to score a sack. this guy was getting desperate. he even offered this chick 40$ for 2 bowls. anyway he met this guy who was standing outfront the dorms and the guy told him " yeah i can get you come pot" 
the guy went around the corner and came back around.
they made the swap money for bag then both went their seperate ways.
he comes finds me and sais "hey lets go smoke"
im all about it so we go to his room
he sais he cant roll so he throws me some papers and the sack still rolled up to me and tells me to get to work.
well anyway i open the bag and it is grass.
im not talking about weed, he has a bag of grass, looks like this guy went and got a handful of grass from the devilstrip and stuffed it in a bag, i mean it still had roots and dirt in it.
must have been some exotic grass for $50 a fistfull


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 10, 2007)

the best thing is when small timers are trying to cover up the scent and they spray lysol on the nuggs.


----------



## Droster (Jan 10, 2007)

Damn thats beat up...


----------



## Agent Orange (Feb 8, 2007)

putting sand in with the weed..thats a new one for me..

I knew this 1 guy who sold and he showed me how he would lightly spray the weed with water to make it weigh more.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 8, 2007)

its shocking, dont even get me started.. i dunno how this belongs in the marijuana news section but oh well..

tricks of the trade, im by no means a dealer myself, i dont think i could ever deal, other than maybe picking up for a friend (which is stupidly considered dealing in the eyes of the law.. go figure)

it sucks, its terrible.. so why buy bud lol.. i think id much rather grow my own nuggs and not only get a mass amount for the price of some seeds and a slightly higher electricity bill, but get that self acomplishment feeling you get after completing a daunting task lol..


----------



## Bubba Bear (Feb 16, 2007)

conspiracy to sell/distribute can carry a stiffer sentence than acualy selling/distirbuting it...if a cop asks you ..if you know where any weed is and you reply yes...or even say you will check...well thats conspiracy under the law.....and you can be busted and no smoke ever involved in nothing more than a conversation about it...also today ...things are done that would of been thrown out of court back in the 60's and 70's because they were considered intrapment...well today they call it a reverse sting and it now stands up in court...........yes fellow heads.......your rights are fast disapearing........but what get me is how today people that are in their 20's or less will drop a dime on ya before the cops can get the cuffs on ya.......when I use to smoke it....you didnt narc out people...what happened...today so many are scared to do a little time that they would turn in their own brother to save their own ***.thats why I would never deal with it today....but I do remember my dealing days from the early 70's.........times were so much better then................I dont know about any of yall but I have done time years ago...did 16 months on a 4 year hitch......yea I could have narced some one out.....but why would ya...do the crime...get caught...do the time.......I hate ***** *** narcs...I dont mean the real narcs (cops..feds..ect) I am talking about the stoolie narcs..ya know confidential informant..they are the slime ball low lifes of this world.....ok thats my rant for today


----------

